# Holiday Headboat Suggestions



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm on the MD board usually but I'm originally from Longwood (just N of Orlando). I've recently gotten into fishing the bay up here. When I come down for Christmas, I would like to take my brother and father out on a charter or party boat as a gift. 

I would appreciate any advice you guys might have about where to go and any experiences you have had offshore that time of year. Closest thing to us would be the Cape Canaveral area, but we're not opposed to driving some.

Thanks alot.


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

Not that I would be willing to say that any particular party boat is better than any other, but lately after talking to some friends, I have been using the ones up in the ST. augustine and jacksonville areas. I have just had better luck up there. I prefer the K2 in the St. augustine area, they work really hard to put their customers on some good fish. and the prices in the winter, fall time of year ae very reasonable. they have a website as well you can checkout some recent reports and see their up coming schedule. I have put some nice genuines, and a few nice grouper aboard on my last trips. Good Luck 
k2 website


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I also live in Longwood. Here is the site for Sunrise marina at PC http://www.sunrisemarina.com/


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

great, thanks guys. I've heard that Nov. is one of the best months down there...what about late december? What should I expect?


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

The best party boat in the port is 
the Ocean Obsession by far. Lots of Grouper
and Snapper. They really try to put you on the fish.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

I agree with Reelbehind. If you're going out of Port Canaveral, then you can't beat the Ocean Obsession.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

*Jax Beach Pier Almost Completed*

The new Jacksonville Beach pier should be completely finished by the end of the year. 

It has been more than five years since the old pier was destroyed by Hurricane Floyd. Now Jacksonville Beach is gearing up for the opening of the new pier. Construction on the new pier should be completed by the end of the year. Builders say they have to touch up the parking lot and the seawalk. 

The project, which cost $3.5 million, has created a pier which is a little over a quarter of a mile long and developers say it is built to withstand almost anything. 

For residents like Greg Field, the new pier will have a special place in their hearts. 

"My dad would take me fishing off both piers when I was three or four," Greg Fields said. "It means a lot to me. It hurt when the old pier got ruined and then torn down. My sons are growing up and they love to fish. This is a great place to keep them out of trouble."

The new pier not only appeals to those who like to fish, but tourists will be able to snap breathtaking pictures from nearly a quarter of a mile off shore.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

> The new Jacksonville Beach pier should be completely finished by the end of the year.


ummm....ok....thanks for the update.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Jacksonville Area
K2- http://www.k2fish.com

Daytona to Canaveral Area
Critter Fleet - http://www.critterfleet.com
Orlando Princess - http://www.orlandoprincess.com/
Miss Cape Canaveral - http://www.tekpage.com/misscape
Ocean Obession II - http://www.fishobsession.com/65oceanobsession.php
Stuart/ Ft Pierce Area
The Capt. Lew - http://www.captlew.com
Seven B’s V - http://www.sevenbs.com

Palm Beach/Jupiter
Blue Heron Fleet - http://www.deepseafishingflorida.com

Lauderdale
Sea Legs III - http://floridagoldcoast.com/fishing/sealegs.htm
Mary B III - http://www.fishheadquarters.com/drift_fishing_the_mary_b_iii.htm

Miami
Blue Sea II - http://www.bluesea2.com
Kelly Fleet - http://floridagoldcoast.com/fishing/Kellyfleet.htm
Reward - http://floridagoldcoast.com/fishing/reward.htm

Keys
Yankee Capts - http://www.yankeecapts.com
Florida Fish Finder - http://www.floridafishfinder.com
Gulfstream - http://www.fishfloridakeys.com/gulfstream
Gulfstream III - http://www.keywestpartyboat.com
Marathon Lady - http://www.fishfloridakeys.com/marathonlady
Miss Tradewinds - http://www.misstradewinds.com
The Sailors Choice - http://www.sailorschoicefi shingboat.com
K2- http://www.k2fish.com

Ft. Myers
Miss Barnegat Light - http://www.missbarnegatlight.com/
Flying Fish - http://www.flyingfishfleet.com

Tampa
Double Eagle - http://www.doubleeagledeep seafishing.com
Hubbard’s - http://www.hubbardsmarina.com
Super Queen - http://www.queenfleet.com
Viking Starship - http://www.vikingfleet.com

Panama City/Destin
Sweet Jody - http://www.fishing-destin.com
Star Queen and the Florida Queen.-http://www.captandersonsmarina.com/deepsea.htm
__________________


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*aweome, thanks alot for all the help*

wish me luck!


----------

